# Do you carry a spare tire with you?



## peterjones (Apr 25, 2007)

I am getting myself geared up to take a solo bike tour. I am having a dilemma on a tire decision, namely in that I want a good trekking-type tire, but I would like to find it with a folding bead. If I wasn't to carry a spare tire, only tubes, patches, etc., it would make the decision easier. Any input on tire choice, bead-type, and inclusion of a spare?


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

not a bad idea for solo touring through remote areas, esp if you ride a less common size rim/tire


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*Mix and Match*



peterjones said:


> ...I want a good trekking-type tire, but I would like to find it with a folding bead...


Find two good tires that are your ideal choice for touring and put them on your bike. The two tires you actually plan to ride on do not necessarily need to have a folding bead as they will be mounted on your round rims. 

The spare that you carry does not need to be identical to your choice for the actual ride. It simply needs to be a spare to bail you out in an emergency and get you to the next point where you can obtain a replacement. I would suggest test mounting it to make sure you have a bead/rim combo that works for you.


----------



## peterjones (Apr 25, 2007)

I suppose that is the obvious solution. Now I am looking for input into my best choice for my primary tire selection.


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

the irony is that i have broken beads on folding tires, so i carry a spare for critical commutes. I cannot imagine breaking a wise bead.


----------



## peterjones (Apr 25, 2007)

For some reason I felt that I should carry a matching spare along with me, I suppose it is my retentiveness showing through. I searching for my "ultimate" touring tire, I have limited it to folding, which certainly limits the search.
New plan: Wire bead for primary riders - folding bead for spare.


----------



## rayhead00 (Mar 3, 2009)

no spare.
I carry a Park Tire Patch Boot TB-2...in case some extream gash or side wall failure.
I've also patched a tire with duct tape.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

You didn't mention your preferred tire size. However, Panaracer Pasela TGs w/ kevlar beads are light weight, foldable, inexpensive, durable and pretty flat resistant.


----------



## ryball (Sep 19, 2008)

Continental Top Contact. A little pricey, but ridiculous puncture protection. I have a ~35 mile commute, 50% of which is through industrial areas that have broken glass, piles of car parts, nails and screws, and broken pallets laying literally all over the place. With the Top Contacts and Slime tubes, I have yet to flat.

The tread pattern is versatile, too if you have to wander off the pavement.

http://www.biketiresdirect.com/pcoclj/continental_top_contact/pp.htm


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

peterjones said:


> I am getting myself geared up to take a solo bike tour. I am having a dilemma on a tire decision, namely in that I want a good trekking-type tire, but I would like to find it with a folding bead. If I wasn't to carry a spare tire, only tubes, patches, etc., it would make the decision easier. Any input on tire choice, bead-type, and inclusion of a spare?


 Every where I go, even when I am not riding, unfortunately :mad2:


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Tire choice*



peterjones said:


> I am getting myself geared up to take a solo bike tour. I am having a dilemma on a tire decision, namely in that I want a good trekking-type tire, but I would like to find it with a folding bead. If I wasn't to carry a spare tire, only tubes, patches, etc., it would make the decision easier. Any input on tire choice, bead-type, and inclusion of a spare?


Regardless of which tire you choose, you should know that it is VERY easy to twist a wire-bead tire into a circle of about 12 inches (30 cm) diameter that can then be tied to the top of your rear luggage. No need whatsoever to have a folding tire in order to be able to bring a spare.

As to whether you need one, others have fleshed out that discussion pretty well.


----------



## peterjones (Apr 25, 2007)

I'm going with a Schwalbe Marathon Plus in a 700x28. I'll carry a spare, something that I already have that I can fold into my gear somewhere.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

Spare or no spare, be sure to leave with good rubber mounted in the first place. For a four day trip last year on middle of nowhere Nevada dirt roads I decided I really ought to carry a spare. AND I decided to mount up a worn wire-bead tire in order to keep the more easilly folded (yes, I know you can fold a wire bead too) and almost new kevlar beaded tire as my spare. Dumb idea- I wore a little hole all the way through the old front tire I had mounted and had to change it out on the home stretch. It did work out for me, but if I had mounted both good tires in the first place I`d have never needed the stupid spare. Duh.


----------



## irotsap (Mar 31, 2008)

I have those Marathon Plus tires in size 25-622 and those are very difficult to assemble to the rim. My solution is to use cable ties to keep both wires right side of the rims edge. Sometimes I have to use those ties almost every spoke gap (especially in cold weather). If cable ties are narrow they can be cutted with finger nail cutter (lighter than wire cutters)


----------



## peterjones (Apr 25, 2007)

*OMG WTH is up with these tires!*

I finally found a little bit of extra time last night to install my new fenders and mount my new tires.
I have mounted/changed 100s of tires and these kicked my A$$!
I finally gave up around midnight because I was so grouchy.
I got one side of the bead in, partially inflated the tube, and would start working my way around the wheel and the original side kept falling out.
I hope they are good tires because I dread the thought of getting a flat on the road.
I will try the wire-tie thing today. Maybe some additional patience- or beer- will help.


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

peterjones said:


> I finally found a little bit of extra time last night to install my new fenders and mount my new tires.
> I have mounted/changed 100s of tires and these kicked my A$$!
> I finally gave up around midnight because I was so grouchy.
> I got one side of the bead in, partially inflated the tube, and would start working my way around the wheel and the original side kept falling out.
> ...



IME, some tire/rim combinations simply don't work. If you can't get the tire mounted while sitting in your garage, can you imagine doing it on the side of the road?


----------



## peterjones (Apr 25, 2007)

If I can't come up with a simple way to mount these tires then I'll just return them. Of course I ordered them from biketiresdirect.com so it will be a pain. The stubborn side of me has a difficult time admitting that I can't make them work so I will give it another shot.


----------



## kykr13 (Apr 12, 2008)

peterjones said:


> I have mounted/changed 100s of tires and these kicked my A$$!


I'm a relative noob but had a really tough time with Panaracer Pasela's on my old bike. A combination of putting it on part way (much as I could) and letting it sit overnight and then trying more in the morning worked along with baby powder on the tube and a little help from one of these. Now that they've been on the rim for awhile they're not that hard to change.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*Gatorskins?*



peterjones said:


> I am getting myself geared up to take a solo bike tour. I am having a dilemma on a tire decision, namely in that I want a good trekking-type tire, but I would like to find it with a folding bead. If I wasn't to carry a spare tire, only tubes, patches, etc., it would make the decision easier. Any input on tire choice, bead-type, and inclusion of a spare?


I think Conti Gatorskins are good for just about any application, short of off road or time trialing. They are available in kevlar bead (folding), too. 

I never carry a spare, but sometimes wish I would. A week ago I was on a hundred mile ride in the mountains, and 72 miles into it I got a bunch of small bits of something in a tire, which I could not see or feel, much less remove, and so I kept getting flats. I ran out of tubes, and then after one patch, followed by yet another flat, I gave up and called for a bail out. If I'd had a spare tire, I would have been able to ride home.

I'm considering carrying a spare, and I think I'll take a used Vittoria Open Corsa, which is light and folds down very small and flat. It would easily fit in a jersey pocket or strap under the saddle bag. 

I'm not aware of any disadvantage to a folding tire, other than that they generally cost $5 to $10 more, and some tires are not available in folding. If you do blow one out, it will be easier to carry it after you change it out, too. I assume that you'd not just leave it on the side of the road.


----------

